# T-Stat over shooting



## Rural_1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a digital T-Stat that they set to 72 and furnace shuts off at 74 there is no heat antisipator on the stat, is there something on the board that would cause that?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

May be an adjustable differential in the installer set up menu.


----------



## Rural_1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks I'll see if I can find it.


----------

